# She's close......right?



## Luckthebuck234

Our ND Margo is giving me mixed signals. This morning I gave her a treat then I went to give some to our buck and when I came back she was laying down. Well, our goats never lay down when you have treats in your hand so I thought that was odd. I stood there and watched her and she looked pretty uncomfortable, then she started laying down, getting up, laying down, getting up and sometimes she would roll on her tummy a bit then get back up. She stretched for a bit and after she did that her tummy just looked like it dropped. It looked very sunken in, I have never seen it that sunken in before. So I slowly and calmly took her to a pen by herself and she laid down in the shade for about ten minutes. She had a short string of white goo come out when she peed but I just think it was her plug. So then all of a sudden she started acting totally normal again, her sides looked less sunken and she wanted to go out and graze. Will she do this on and off? will she give my signs then act normal again then go back to giving signs? Do you think she is close?


----------



## MylieD

She will drive you bonkers before she has them. She was probably just positioning the kids better.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks for the heads up!:lol:


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

It's the Doe Code of Honor! http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/02/doe-code-of-honor.html

I have a doe that was due this past Saturday who I'm still waiting on - she's a master of the code.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, I love that video! Lol, I guess I wasn't thinking it would happen to me, but it did. She gave me a lot of false alarms, just checked the weather looks like we are under severe thunderstorm watch! Maybe I need to let her listen to the weather:lol:opcorn:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Here she is now, relaxing while the weather is generously provided by her midwife:-D


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Well it's raining cats and dogs  and Margo's udder seems to have gotten bigger today. I thought they would kid early may but now it's mid may and still no kids! I really need to get due dates next time :GAAH: But on the bright side everyone is doing well and we are getting closer.:grin: Oh and the weather is supposed to be rainy all week.opcorn:


----------



## MylieD

Hopefully soon! A growing udder is a good sign. Raining is another good sign. Lol.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Haha, yep. Thinking pink!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Another question, Aggie has been holding her tail like this for the past two days, what does this mean? I'm sure I am just paying too much attention:lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Well it's raining cats and dogs  and Margo's udder seems to have gotten bigger today. I thought they would kid early may but now it's mid may and still no kids! I really need to get due dates next time :GAAH: But on the bright side everyone is doing well and we are getting closer.:grin: Oh and the weather is supposed to be rainy all week.opcorn:


Rain is better than SNOW! ;-)


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Oh, I would not be able to take snow!! I can't even stand 40 degree weather!! Especially not during kidding season:-?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

What does everyone think about the pic?


----------



## MylieD

I don't think the tail means anything. What does her udder look like now?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I will get pictures tomorrow, Margo has been stretching too.....a lot.;-)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I think stretching means she's getting kids into position


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yep, but getting in position must mean she is at least closer....... Right?:grin:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I see Margo do this and I just laugh and remember in the video when they said "be creative" haha


----------



## MylieD

Poor lady is just trying to get comfortable. Those legs hurt after holding up a baby or three all day. ;-)


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, but I hope not 3!! She's just a first timer


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Hey, three babies means smaller babies! (Usually... )


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I think 2 would be better, just this year to make sure she has enough milk for them:-D


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Here is Margo's udder.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

And Aggie's


----------



## MylieD

Looking good! Neither of them look like they have three. I was just teasing. ;-)


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Haha, I'm glad.


----------



## groovyoldlady

They both have adorable goatie butts. ;-) I have an FF Nigie and her little udder is SO cute. Don't ya just love them?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, we fall in love with all of them!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Could I see a pic of your girls udder groovyoldlady?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Well today was just a LOT of odd stretching and different types of stretches. Every now and then they would look at their tummy. I can still feel everyones ligs just Margo's are pretty soft and I can only feel the top half of each side. (If that makes any sense) The top being where the ligs meet the spine. Just waiting.....waiting........and...waiting


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Oh, and sometimes I would just be looking at them and I could see almost the whole baby moving inside their belly. It was just a bunch of moving and kicking and whatever else they do in there. I've never been able to see it before, only feel. (Btw, it was the right side of their belly;-))


----------



## toth boer goats

It is neat to see.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

This morning Margos ligs disappeared and in the evening I noticed her udder was full and tight. So I stayed outside on watch and I noticed Margo was laying down and curling her lip so I went over ther and she was pushing! It only took her about 10 minutes to push out her baby, no help needed. She is a great mama and is taking really good care of her new kid. A single doe!!!! We named her olive


----------



## MylieD

Congrats! Olive is a cutie!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

Soooooo cute! Congrats!!


----------



## LemonLime

Such a pretty baby!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Could I see a pic of your girls udder groovyoldlady?


I'll snap one of Lola's adorable udder when I'm doing chores tomorrow morning. ;-)

And -ohmygoodness - Olive is a just FABULOUS! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Our Señora Lola Lasagna is not due until June 22. You know - RIGHT during Vacation Bible School at our church. You know, which we are ALL involved in leading...

Oh well, she STILL has an adorable udder, right?


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, an adorable udder indeed!:-D


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Olive is only nursing from one side, I can't get her to nurse on the left side! :/ do I need to milk that side out?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

The left side is really full and tight and the right side is more loose and not so full.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'd milk it out.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Okay, this will be my first time milking, but I'll give it a try:wink:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Good luck with milking! If I can learn to hand milk, anyone can.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Did it! It actually wasn't that hard once I got the hang of it. Her udder looks more even now and I feel better:-D
It is so adorable to watch Margo and Olive talk to each other and take naps together!  I am very glad we are keeping all doelings that are born this year :wahoo: Thinking pink for Agnes and Heidi!
They both still have their ligs but both of their udders look a little bigger so hopefully soon!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Update:
Margo and Olive are doing great! Olive is already very rambunctious and loves to jump and play.......on us! We love them. Agnes' udder just ballooned!! I'll be watching her tonight.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Just did a midnight check and her ligs are GONE.:faint:
I guess I'll be up all night, doing half hour checks all night long
But that's just fine, I'm not complaining. Can't wait for her baby(s)!!:razz:


----------



## MylieD

Anything yet?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Stayed up most of the night just to wait till afternoon today ;-)and she started pushing. No problems or help need during birth. She had the most gorgeous baby boy and I was so happy until......she rejected it, she just up and would not clean it, not take it and not let it get a meal. We tried multiple times but she just isn't cut out to be a good mom yet I guess.. We are milking her and bottle feeding him, the worst part is we are going to attend a funeral out of the state in a few days
Thankfully our neighbor is going to take care of him, they will be able to give him lots of attention. It's only for a few days and we have lots of info for them so I'm not too worried. Heidi seems like she has a little ways (let's hope) and Margo and Olive are doing great. Here's a pic of him, he still doesn't have a name yet either.....


----------



## CrazyDogLady

He's awfully handsome.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

He's adorable!! So sorry about the mama trouble.


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady

He's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## MylieD

He is a great looking buck. I hope she does better for you next time.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks I hope she gets better too, she is the herd queen. Very bossy and she was a bottle baby herself. We thought this might happen because of her personality.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:update::
The trip went well and we are all back home and safe now. The little guy is doing great and just got disbudded this morning, he is still a bottle baby. Olive and Margo are doing awesome and Olive's growing so fast! Heidi is still holding out but her ligs are a lot softer than when I left, so I think she is getting close. But oh my! Heidi is huge!! She has the biggest barrel belly and I think she might possibly have twins:faint:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Also I need some help, Heidi seems bloated. Her stomach on the left side is so hard, but the right side is ok. Could this be from having more than one? Or does she just have bloat? Should I give her anything, probios? I have tried getting baking soda down her but that is very stressful for her. Any help is appreciated:help:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd get more baking soda down her.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

She kidded! :dance::wahoo: That was an interesting one. She had twins, a girl first :girl: then a boy :boy: The girl was super skinny when she came out, she is drinking good and I gave her some nutria-drench she is doing a bit better but her mom has stepped on her, and all over her quite a few times now:-? and she is a fragile little thing. The boy came out with one front leg back, before I could even try to help she already had him out. He is quite big and is twice the size of his sister, he is doing well and drinking a lot. Gave mom some nutria-drench and I am going to give her some more baking soda and dewormer once I get everything cleaned up again. She is a pretty good mom, besides stepping on her children:lol: I will get pics later when I can:thumbup:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Here they are!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.


----------



## MylieD

Beautiful little babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ohmyword! The cuteness is almost unbearable! Congratulations!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

These same 3 does are pregnant again this year! it was actually an accident because the buck got loose:? But I was scheduling to breed them later in the year. They are all due January 22, can't wait to see what they give us this year!


----------



## NyGoatMom

They just kidded in the summer and are due already? That's really hard on them....how do they look?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I know I feel really bad about it.  They seem fine, and they look great.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd for sure give extra support after kidding, good hay, alfalfa pellets/hay and loose minerals, selenium, copper etc.. Then be sure they get at least a year off..
Pretty does


----------



## Luckthebuck234

We did not milk them at all, they only nursed their kids and then they dried up. I think that helped them too.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks, I will *definitely *do that this time around.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kids are always exciting


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, they are..very!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm sure they'll all be fine! My Nigerian kidded twice in the same year her 1st 2 times and handled it great. It's certainly not what we aim for, but, happily for us, most goats are resilient enough to survive and thrive even when we mistakes happen. Just spoil them with extra nutrition and love. :-D 

Our mistake went the other way. We were supposed to be breeding for April babies, but a testing snafu set us back and now we'll have no babies until JUNE!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks for the reassurance! I am so excited for babies again though! :dance: This will only be my second kidding season, and the first doe to kid will only be my 4th kidding! That's too bad about missing your breeding. It stinks to be waiting around while everyone else has kiddos. :hug:

I can't see how they are due in less than 2 weeks, it just doesn't look like it. Maybe I got the dates wrong. I will get some pics to see what the experts say. This is their 2nd freshening, so I expected it to be a little different.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes post pics! We all want to see!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Maybe I did get the dates wrong. What do y'all think?
The first is Heidi, then Agnes, then Margo


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I'm not sure why they are sideways :/ And they all need haircuts :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Bump, anyone have a guess on when they might kid?


----------



## MylieD

Not for a few more weeks probably. I'd say beginning to mid February.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks for the help.  I must have gotten the wrong date :roll:. Oh well, maybe we will have some valentines day kids


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Udder's growing quite a bit today :wink: They still have some time to go but its exciting seeing them progress!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I feel just like I did last year! :underchair: Wondering and wondering when they will kid....checking and checking ligs and udders......I think I'm annoying them too.......Heidi's udder has gotten bigger and her pooch looks a lot more swollen than when I took the pics. Aggie's udder is getting bigger too. I have a feeling they _are_ due(or at least her and Agnes) on Jan. 22 or close to that. Everyone still has ligs tonight, but Agnes' are getting slowly softer....now I'm thinking it is possible they got bred through the fence because they share a fence with the bucks:-|...I think I need to have another fence..........oh the agony!.....Driving me crazy:wallbang:


----------



## MylieD

Do you have more pics? I always drive mine crazy too when it's almost time for kidding. They'll get over it. Or they'll like the extra attention.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I could get more pics, but last year, Agnes(the one driving me crazy right now) her udder went from less than half full to totally full in a matter of hours, and she kidded the next day. That's why I am not totally convinced the dates are wrong. I will try and get some pics anyways, I am going to check on her now.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Okay so, now Heidi looks closer...... when I went out there and checked them........lol. Her udder has grown more, but her ligs are hard as a rock and I felt some kicking in her. I will try to get pics tonight when its cooler but she is the skittish one, so I don't know how that will work out. Sorry for any inconvenience...lol. I really have a love/hate relationship with this right now. Hope I'm not boring you all. :?


----------



## MylieD

You're not boring me at all. I'll be in the same boat beginning of feb. I only have a due date range on my girls.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Yes, due dates help....and its funny because I said I was going to have due dates this year...but it didn't work out, lol. Next time,haha...
Good luck on your does. I hope its a doe year this year :girl:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Here is Heid, I didn't get Agnes. A couple extra pics for fun  Any thoughts?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Heidi just lost her mucus plug.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Now Aggie has got me freaked out!!! This is worse than last year! I went out and checked them one last time, I checked Agnes ligs, they were gone! I checked them 5 sec. later...I wasn't so sure, it was like I could still feel them but barely. I can't let her kid by herself because she rejected her kid last year because she was a bottle fed kid. Now I have my alarm set for 2 am and and and....AGH!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Oh and she had a clear discharge( I mean clear as water), it looked almost like a lubricant...a natural one I guess. Does this mean nothing?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Alrighty, her ligs are gone, went out and checked again. And super mushy around her tail head, praying she will hold them till early morning, so I can get out there and help her ray:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How is she?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

She is still hanging on to them :wink: and of course last night I got super sick. So I haven't even gone out there today but my family keeps checking in on her. I'm feeling a lot better today, I am going to try to go out there in a bit so I can check her ligs and see how her stomach looks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Agnes' ligaments are barely there, but they are there. I'm hoping she will keep them hostage until tomorrow or monday, so I can be there in case she rejects them again. She is holding her stomach up high and her udder is not totally filled. I'm not to worried, she sure did give me a scare though. :roll:


----------



## EdenFarms

Good luck! My doe kidded last night...but I thought her ligs were gone 26 hours before she finally kidded. You could BARELY feel them, and only when she wiggled her butt around while I was trying to feel. And hers came and went super low. Soooo....I guess that they were technically barely there when they seemed they weren't, so no 12 hour window. And she seemed to be in labor getting up and down and rolling too...but alas, she wasn't quite yet...just big and uncomfortable. She began loosing her white plug at that time too...but once she got to the clear discharge stringing out she kidded within 5 hours.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks EdenFarms, for the heads up. Just out of curiosity, how many kids did your doe have?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Ligs are back :sigh: Nobody's kidding tonight. She sure is a trickster :shrug:
Back to the waiting game :sigh:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Ligs are real soft again today.....she is really messing with me this time. :scratch:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I've been gone for about 3 to 4 hrs, on our way home now. Tons of dark clouds are moving in and we are going to get some rain tonight. Hopefully that doe code of honor will kick in and she will have them soon.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nope, she wants to hold onto them tonight...church tomorrow so if tomorrow is the day hopefully she'll have them while we are home. She sure has driven me crazy though, now I'm just like, "Fine whatever, do whatever you want Agnes...then 2 hrs later I'm out there again checking her, lol. We'll see...


----------



## MylieD

I think she'll hold on them for another week or so, but you never know. My girls like to drag it out until the last possible day they could be due. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

They always keep us in suspense.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They sure do, she has been hobbling around all slowly and she hardly has a belly. 
She is quite the drama queen


----------



## Luckthebuck234

No babies. I feel like she could have about a week or so to go, maybe this weekend. No change in her udder or ligs, I think she was just pulling my leg  So I've backed off a bit and am leaving her alone more now, I just check on her in the morning and at night. Luckily I do all my work at home so I'm close by if she decides to randomly kid. I'll let y'all know when something happens lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling.

When mine are closer, I go out at least one time a night, as well as watching in the day/evening.

If they look really close, I go out every 2 hours. I am a worry wart, LOL.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:lol: Yes I know! And this goat Agnes rejected her kid last time and I am so worried that I am going to walk out there one morning to dead kids. She was a bottle baby herself and such a spoiled brat, I wonder if she will ever be a good mama because of that. Now I hate bottle feeding! She had a buckling last time, I bottle fed him and now he is a brat too.....this is a terrible cycle :/


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Sometimes I think if she keeps rejecting her kids I will just have to stop breeding her.


----------



## toth boer goats

How old is she? How many times has she kidded?

How is her udder, always make sure she doesn't have mastitis, if the milk is off in color or texture, such as, Blood, clumps, strings, odor and hard lumpy hot udder are signs. Very painful. But if her udder has been fine all along it isn't likely the issue. But something to check if they act that way.

Or it could be, she is in pain from just kidding and her udder is super tight? That is painful and they do not want anything touching it. If that is the case, milk out some just to make her comfortable, and feed it to her kids from a syringe(no needle) slowly to ensure colostrum. After this is done, put her kids onto her teats. One at a time. You may have to tie her up and one back leg, the side you are working from so she cannot kick the kid off for a while, to hopefully make her know things are OK. Then see if she is alright with them nursing. Tie her until it seems she is accepting them. Could take a week or less, depending. It may be after a short time, you won't have to tie up her back leg, to even tying her. Hopefully she will, good luck.

Watch and milk out a little bit of milk, if she gets too tight, until her kids are older and able to nurse out enough to make her comfortable and to prevent mastitis.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thank you for the help! This is very informative.

This will be her second kidding, now that you mention her milk didn't have blood or clumps but it was very very thick, almost impossible for me to milk her. (I did it was just hard) How does that happen? It seemed fine in color and everything else, the baby did not even try to nurse. I put him up to her nose and she ran away, I tried to get her to lick him but she just kept butting him. It was very frustrating and only MY 2nd kidding, but I thought it was because of bottle feeding. I've heard bottle fed kids are terrible moms, she was pulled right at birth(I know that is awful) and then sold to us. It might have been the pain and she might have got scared during birth it is possible but it just looked to me like that wasn't the case. I will definitely pay more attention this time and check her udder once she kids, I just don't think she is the motherly type.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I just read that for thick milk you give banamine, does this sound right?
If so I am going to try that.


----------



## ksalvagno

No. She just produces thick colostrum and there is nothing you can do to change that.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks that's a relief she didn't have anything wrong with her milk.


----------



## toth boer goats

First milk is called colostrum, it can be very thick and hard to milk out at first, but keep milking it and feed it to her kids in a 12 cc syringe as indicated below, it does gradually get thinner. But it is good to relieve her before the kids are put on her. She sounded OK there if everything else was good. 

Doe's get super tight and it hurts, so milking out some first helps relieve her. Milk some into a 12 cc syringe(no needle) 2 to 3 syringe fulls for each kid, depending on their size. Be sure to milk out some from both sides. So you are taking out the same from each side. 

Put your index finger in their mouth, move it slightly in and out, but still leaving it in the mouth and stimulates the kid, this mimics the teat. Then feed very slowly at the back corner of their mouth. If they cough, stop until they stop coughing. When you get the suck reflex and after you feed the syringed colostrum to each kid. Put them on mamma's teat, one at a time, be sure both sides are milked evenly. She may jump all over the place at first, thinking it is going to hurt, but may realize it isn't that bad. 

She was a first timer last time and didn't know how to be a mamma and hurt in the udder/teat from being too tight, so sometimes we have to teach them and help relieve that pressure.
Put them into a bonding pen, then when it is time to feed the babies, tie her up and one back leg the side you are working from, to help her and her kids to know what to do. 
Gently guide the kid to the teat, open the kids mouth, put the teat into the kids mouth and squirt some milk into the kids mouth, release kid, tickle tailhead and repeat until the kid latches on.

Feed the kids every 2 hours or so, day and night. Until all are knowing what to do and she is loving, licking on them. You may find, the kids do not want the teat and fight you when you go out to feed them. If this happens, feel their tummies. Make sure they feel full. They may be getting milk on their own. I try to sneak in and look to see if they are already on the teat. When this happens, it is a blessing and your work is rewarded. A happy time, with a happy dance. 

Have mamma tied snugly to something and tie up her back leg the side you are working from. That is if she is kicking the kid. If she stops kicking, you do not have to tie up her back leg, then eventually, she may not need tied at all. 
Only time will tell. Good luck.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I will definetly take your advice! Thank you so much, this is very helpful! I really appreciate it, I'll probably end up reading it like ten times when she starts going into labor


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Some updated pics of the girls today. I also got an udder pic of Heidi which is usually impossible. Order is Agnes, Margo, and Heidi at the end . Margo wouldn't look at me lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234

The rest of the pics, Margo is getting huge :shocked:


----------



## MylieD

What pretty girls!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

MylieD said:


> What pretty girls!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I am really excited to find out how many kids they have..... I would guess but last time I was only about 50% right.. anyone want to guess?....Just for fun


----------



## MylieD

I think Agnes will be 1, Margo 2, and Heidi 1.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I think thats a good guess, except I think Heidi will have twins again :wink:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

But who knows, they love to surprise us!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh boy, they sure do.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They are getting closer! Udders are feeling fuller today and ligs are softening up. We have some family coming for 2 weeks....watch them kid while they are here that would be so funny. They don't have any animals so if they saw a goat birth they would probably be like :faint: Lol, I should have a warning sign: Caution, Live Goat Birth May Occur, lol


----------



## billiejw89

Yay!


----------



## JK_Farms

Any news?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nope, nothing yet but Heidi's udder looks bigger and her tailhead is kinda mushy. Last time her ligs were hard through her whole pregnancy, and they disappeared so fast I missed all her pre labor. I didn't get there until the kid's nose was already sticking out . I hope I catch her early this time around....


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Felt a good bunch of kicks in Heidi today 
They are....closer...and.... closer. They seem very close right now! Heidi's udder just a tiny bit from being strutted, ligs go soft, hard, soft, hard. I think Heidi and Aggie can kid any day now! Just waiting.......waiting....waiting.:hammer::shrug:


----------



## billiejw89

Good luck! You will have some cute babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

It's that "Doe code of honor".


----------



## GoatCrazy01

toth boer goats said:


> It's that "Doe code of honor".


Yup! Never fails!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

No kiddos today.. :sigh: They are exactly the same, no changes at all. Every time I go out there in the morning to check them they look at me like, "What?" I just roll my eyes, lol Hoping for someone to lose ligs or udders to grow suddenly, that is what I always look for.....Still waiting on these girls :roll:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm right at the same point with my doe Pinky. Her udder just isn't quite full enough, other than that's she's ready to go :hair: 

Anything new this afternoon?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nope, the little stinkers :lol: I've seen Pinky in your thread, she is really cute and huge :shocked: I hope our does all kid soon


----------



## strawhatboers

Hope they kid for you soon!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nothing today, ugh this is frustrating.......no changes AT ALL, they are completely the same. I'm watching, waiting for something to happen :shock: I have a hunch that Heidi will kid on the 7th and Aggie on the 14th......we'll see what happens with these crazy goats :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats

Frustrating.


----------



## MylieD

My girl is at a stand still too. It does get frustrating.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I feel like they do that every time, they are progressing and progressing and then they stop cold and don't change for weeks. Then suddenly "POOF" and there are the kids. lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, I have overdue does now, it is very tiring, waiting, watching.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I know!!! This is crazy that everyone is in the same boat this year, we are having some "light rain" these next couple of days, maybe......we can always dream


----------



## toth boer goats

We have been getting rain all week and the boogers are still holding on. It is a warm storm week thank God, at least I don't have to worry quit as much that way, but yet I still do. 

I just had though one doe though, asked me if she could go into the barn, so I let her, she may be getting closer. 
I am watching her now, so maybe, LOL. Unless she is trying to get to me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Maybe they're in league :lol:

We're having sudden cold weather (after weeks of lovely warm weather, I might add) but still nothing.


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:sigh: Nothing today, Margo's ligs were very soft but she has no udder, "Uh uh girl, don't even try that doe code of honor on me today." Lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Just went out there, felt a cute little hoof inside of Aggie, still no changes. The hoof was normal ND kid size to me, it has to be sometime soon, right? Argh, that doe code of honor. I don't even care if my date guesses were close I just want some adorable baby goat kids! (sigh)

To clear up any confusion, I didn't go inside of her, I felt the outside of her belly. Lol :lol:


----------



## MylieD

Has her belly dropped yet? I'm just curious.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

No, all of their bellies are as high as can be, and Margo looked so huge this afternoon :shocked: Maybe she has trips, that would be sooo awesome.  I have not had more than twins yet. Ligs are back to normal, everyone has hard ligs. Udders and bellies all the same tonight :roll:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I just now noticed, last time I had kids by page 4 of this thread. This time I've had 8 pages and still no kids!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Hopefully soon. Anxiously awaiting baby pics!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I sure hope so  I'm going out to check them now, maybe someone is getting ready.


----------



## billiejw89

Fingers crossed!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nope, nothing. Heidi's ligs were softer, but thats about it. Well tomorrow is the 7th.....we'll see.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nothing this morning,"PFFT!":wallbang: Now we are coming home from a 6 hr trip. Hopefully they are getting ready to kid :wink:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nothing! Dadburnit I guessed wrong, and no kids yet. :sigh: Hopefully soon, they are really sticking close to the code this year :roll:


----------



## strawhatboers

I am pulling my hair with you!


----------



## MylieD

You sound pretty close to losing it, so it must be soon. ;-)


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Lol, yes I guess so. Let me check,
Bloodshot eyes: check
Tangled hair:check
inability to form a sentence: check
Hmmm, we must be getting close :lol:
They seem kiddish to me today, but their ligs and udders are the same(although aggie's seems a bit bigger), we'll see...


----------



## MylieD

You should post more pics. I bet they are getting really big.


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

MylieD said:


> �� You should post more pics. I bet they are getting really big.


I'll get some tomorrow during chores, they are pretty big. :wink: Agnes does't even show, I just have to go by her udder, I think she carries her belly lower. Margo is the huge one, I think she must have at LEAST two in there if not more, I'm really really looking forward to her kids because she has beautiful kids and she is the best mama, of course she is the furthest away from kidding, lol. Luckily she was the one I had my very first kidding, so it was a piece of cake  Heidi is a pretty good mother too, she is just less attentive and Agnes on the other hand is a terrible mom, so I get all of the different kinds of mamas, lol I just figured that out right now. I def. like Margo's kind the best One thing I haven't seen much, is stretching, like hardly any at all, and that was what they did 24/7 last time, that is kind of discouraging because stretching to me, means they are close. I wonder........I really wish they would start stretching! :sigh: Maybe they just don't wanna? Lol, I don't know, I just want one of them to pop, WOW this was a long post, :type: sorry


----------



## MylieD

It is nice to have a normal first kidding experience. I've only been through two so far and they've both been good. I'm hoping to continue like that. My two that are due are ff, so no clue how they will be as mothers. Hopefully good. And I have no idea about stretching. My first girl seemed like she was going to go every day for weeks. The second one showed no signs the day she kidded. I looked out the window and saw a kid starting to come out and had to rush out there to be with her. Goats like to make you crazy.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

They sure do, I was blessed to have a great first kidding. The only thing that shocked me was how loud they can be, I felt bad for them, NDs can be VERY loud. Then 5 mins later they are as happy as can be with their new baby, lol It is shocking at first but I think I got used to it. It just freaked me out, especially my first kidding I was like, :faint: I feel more comfortable now though,


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I did get some pics, but they aren't coming through my e-mail. I have snail mail, lol
Agnes is at the point where her udder should suddenly fill in a matter of hours.....just waiting for it!!! And Heidi's udder is almost there, just a wee bit more and hers is strutted, man they have driven me crazy this time! Anyway, stay tuned for pics :wink:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Pics


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I got a three way pooch pic + chicken :lol:
And a two way pooch pic, it also shows you their difference in size


----------



## MylieD

Looking beautiful and so close! That is a big chicken. Tomorrow is a full moon, solar eclipse, and meteor so maybe it will be then.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're so pretty!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thank you!! Agnes is looking soooooo close tonight, other than her ligs. I've got my eyes on that girl! I think 24-48 hrs. Udder looks fuller all the time. I witnessed all 3 of them nesting tonight! :dance: I had never seen Aggie nest before, it was barely a nest but I still count it. They are all grunting when they lay too. Agnes also did this thing, Have you ever seen your goats straighten out their legs and shake? Well she did the leg part and then she kind of stood there, I think that was a stretch. I'll count it :wink: Lol, I might not get any sleep the next day or so, lol but I love it.....well, sort of  Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## strawhatboers

Good luck!! Hopefully sometime this weekend they will kid for you!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

MylieD said:


> Looking beautiful and so close! That is a big chicken. Tomorrow is a full moon, solar eclipse, and meteor so maybe it will be then.


Wow, I didn't know that. Maybe she held on to add to the big show tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Maybe all of our overdue does will decide to kid then. That would be so nice lol.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Maybe, they sensed it, lol


----------



## MylieD

Hopefully things will get going with the girls. :-D I meant lunar eclipse, btw. And no I haven't seen stretching with leg shaking in a goat.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I think Agnes is getting closer..... she is talking, a lot :wink: and yawning. BUT she still has her ligs :/ Just waiting on those ligs :sigh:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I can't tell if it was baby talk, or she was complaining to me 
Oh, and she was also panting and biting her sides too.....


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Well, she is still talking tonight. She is currently in the kidding pen, I'm debating wether to pull a "sleeping in the barn" night or not........she still has ligs, maybe, maybe not..........hmmmmm


----------



## billiejw89

Come on!!!! How much longer?!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:hammer: :scratch: :wallbang: :shrug: :dazed: I hope soon!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Go to bed, she'll have them tonight if you do lol! Sorry I am no help, but enjoy reading about your girls! Good Luck!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks, I was headed to bed anyway , just going to get up nice and early :wink:
She still has her ligs, so it can't be too soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Maybe.... we had a doe kid once that lost her ligs right before delivery. I know, I am not helping the matter at all. Sorry lol


----------



## MylieD

Any other changes? Discharge or bigger udder? If she looks the same as before and still has ligs, I'd go to bed.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Lol,
And she is pretty much the same, some more nesting.....stopped talking so much......udder is the same....no discharge.....I'm going to bed :wink:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Got up at 5:30...........for nothing, ARG!!!!
Still has ligs, she's just standing there munching on hay not a care in the world......the little brat :roll:


----------



## wifeof1

Wow! I've been reading 19 pages of delivery watch because I also have pregnant does. The waiting is the hardest part. I think it is maddening because I don't have enough goats! It wouldn't seem so long if I had one still in milk. My earliest due date is March 15. I'm having goat envy.
Well, I read so much, I talked myself out of believing the symptoms of birthing. So apparently the one who has had a sticky tail every 21 days was pregnant the whole time. She delivered a set of twins all by herself between 10:30 and 1:00. YEAA!! Milk for me in 30 days!!


----------



## MylieD

Mine still hasn't gone yet either. I'm about to round up some chickens I'm selling and check on her while I'm out there. She didn't look imminent last night. I hope you have something fun to do today that can distract you from the waiting.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

We're all watching and waiting :wink: Its fun.....but its not when you go out there in the middle of the night and get up super early to check on them, lol Soon we will all have baby goats jumping all over the place and making us work more, lol


----------



## MylieD

I'm an impatient person, so it's not all that fun to me. :dazed: But the babies are worth the wait!


----------



## strawhatboers

I am glad I am not the only looney one! Ahhh I have a headache and last night I was trying to grocery shop and kept forgetting stuff and had to go back down an aisle to get it. I know the people thought I was nuts. Can't be much longer right???!!!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nope can't be!! I just keep telling myself, "She can't hold them forever, she can't hold them forever."Is your hair tangled, can you form a full sentence?? :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Well.......she_ still_ hasn't kidded. She is just acting perfectly normal now....:| She does not want to give them up, how selfish of her, lol. I'm just waiting around AGAIN...and to think, I spent all of that time sitting outside with her coaxing her and bringing her treats and pets and for what???? Nothing. I sure hope she gives me a gorgeous doeling for all this..... and if she doesn't....I don't even want to think about it, lol


----------



## MylieD

Do you know the latest they can go?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Not sure, I know Aggie and Heidi cannot go past Feb....just by how long they have been growing udders, and I have been able to feel kids for a while. Margo I don't know.... I think I'm going to start putting my name at the end of posts, it looks fun 
~Julie


----------



## Luckthebuck234

If you can.....check out my thread about Margo's prolapse. I don't know what to do about it and I need help. Its the thread that says Prolapse..not sure what to do
~Julie


----------



## MylieD

If you go to the my account tab at the top of the screen, under control panel there is an option to edit your signature. You can put your name and anything else you want there. Then it adds it to your post without you typing things.

I will check your other post, but I don't know much about prolapses, tbh.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks! I was wondering how to do that, lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

strawhatboers said:


> I am glad I am not the only looney one! Ahhh I have a headache and last night I was trying to grocery shop and kept forgetting stuff and had to go back down an aisle to get it. I know the people thought I was nuts. Can't be much longer right???!!!!


LOL that is totally me around kidding season! I decided this year, I may just order groceries online from our Kroger grocery so all I have to do is go and pick it up!

We're a little over 2 weeks from our first doe being due, and I'm getting the impatient feeling. I try to find things to keep my mind occupied, but it sure is hard! Every year waiting on kids feels like the first year excitement and worry!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Agreed! That doe code of honor gets us every time without fail :roll:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Gosh, so true!!! My ND was bred behind my back last year. She likes to have a good sized udder and no ligs for a LONG time before kidding. Kept me in the loop for two entire months. This year I was like, that's not happening again haha. She really had me fooled last year. She was once again bred without my knowledge. And here we are, a month into this rubbish :hair:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Well, doesn't look like any Valentine's Day babies :sigh: But you never know :shrug: Waiting and hoping for babies soon! No changes this morning, still the same stubborn old goats, lol


----------



## MylieD

Sorry. :-( Hopefully soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Anything new?


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm lurking here and waiting too... My girls aren't due until June so I need a baby fix!


----------



## MylieD

Hey, we haven't heard from you all day. I hope that means good news.


----------



## RPC

I have a doe that (I thought) was due January 8th. So I watched her like crazy. Then decided she must have caught on her next cycle. Watched like crazy and now we are on her 3rd cycle this weekend. If she doesn't go I am throwing her in the field and forgetting about her....... yeah right. I just pray her and my other doe go this weekend and then I am done.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nothing yet :roll: I wish  Doesnt seem like anyone is going tonight........ :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats

:sigh:


----------



## strawhatboers

RPC I am on my 3rd cycle of waiting with one of mine. She is huge! I give up. Haha 
Hopefully babies soon. I had two bucks last night. Maybe that's the push these other girls need to get in the game!!


----------



## RPC

I am glad someone else is in my shoes hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling too.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Following!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Nothing today...other than Agnes' vulva looks a little pink and "open" thats about all..:sigh:


----------



## strawhatboers

Goodness they are really making you wait


----------



## toth boer goats

It is frustrating, but hang in there, I know she is.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Going out to check on them now, I'm kind of upset because I was at least hoping we could have some babies by Friday. I mean come on! its almost March already!!! We are having company on Friday and everyone loves baby goats. Now I'm afraid we won't have any in time :/


----------



## MylieD

I'd love to see some new pictures if you can get some. I hope someone is getting close for you. A lot can happen in a week.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I'll try to get some tomorrow....I sure hope so


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry she is not cooperating.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Sorry for late reply, I just plumb forgot 
Here is Aggie today


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Udder pic


----------



## toth boer goats

She is coming along nicely.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Same today....we'll see what happens between now and Friday:scratch:


----------



## MylieD

I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Good Luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy kidding


----------



## strawhatboers

Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Anything new?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Hmm, I'm not sure... her udder seems fuller and is harder today, I think she's close I just don't know how close. Still has ligs, I'm going to do probably an 11:00pm check before I go to bed. Last year she lost ligs at midnight but waited till next day before she kidded......


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Just checked her ligs are gone..(YAY!!!!!)
Just wanted to keep y'all updated :wink:


----------



## MylieD

Woot woot!


----------



## billiejw89

Wow!!!!!!! Finally!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awesome!!! :leap: How is she now?


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I need help, I am scared half to death. She is doing what seems like pushing she will roll a little and brace her legs against something,she has been doing this for a while. I tried my best to go in an check re but there is no baby in the birth canal. Right now she is doing curl lip pushing, she's had no goo, no bubble or anything. I have tried going in multiple times but she is so tiny at one point I can't go any further. Do I need to toughen up and just try again? Should I give her some time?


----------



## billiejw89

How long has she been doing this? My girls always seem to present with a bubble within 10 minutes once the pushing starts with lip curling and bracing. I hope all is well.


----------



## billiejw89

how's she doing?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How is she???


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope things are OK.


----------



## MylieD

Hoping all is well.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Sorry for scaring everybody :/
Ok, she kidded and all is well. It was a false alarm, I think I was just being a worry wart . 
She had twins!!!!! I pulled the second but she had the first on her own. One boy and One girl, the boy has blue eyes and the girl has brown. We've named them Andy and Annie . 
Some bad pics


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Oh and Agnes is being a wonderful mom this time around, I'm so proud of her. She cleaned them a bit and is letting them nurse. . Annie is the buckskin, I think we are keeping her :wink:


----------



## billiejw89

YAY!!!!! So glad all went well. Congrats!!! They are so cute! Worth the wait


----------



## cbrossard

So cute!! I'm glad everything was fine. It is so scary when they don't behave like we think they should!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awww, congrats!  Glad everything is ok!


----------



## MylieD

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## minibarn

Congratulations! They are so sweet!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thank you everybody. I'll get some more pics when I can. :wink:


----------



## Lisalisa89

Congratulations so glad all was fine!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

So glad she finally had them. Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Huzzah!!!!! They're adorable!


----------



## strawhatboers

Adorable!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yay~! Finally 
They are super cute, a big congrats. :fireworks:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:update: 
Heidi had.............triplets!!! :shocked:
Two does and one buck 
Pics to come


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Oh my gosh!! Congrats!! :-D


----------



## Luckthebuck234

The order of the last pic is: girl boy girl and : Sugar, Hank, and Hazel 
Sorry for the delay in pics, it's been soooo busy on the ranch lately


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Both boys have blue eyes and all girls have brown, LOL


----------



## WitchHazel

Aww, tricolor cuties! ❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're gorgeous 

Well that's just sad. It's awful how that (seemingly) always happens! But at least the boys do have blue eyes


----------



## MylieD

Those are some gorgeous babies!


----------



## billiejw89

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Both boys have blue eyes and all girls have brown, LOL


Girls always get the brown eyes!!! Those boys and their pretty blues!
They are so cute! congrats


----------



## goatblessings

Super cute! congrats!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thank you everyone,
The good thing is I already have somebody interested in both of them, as wethered pets. And they love the blue eyes. SO, like you said boys with blues is better than no blue eyes. :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awesome. My wethers take forever to sell!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

UGH!!! I am fed up with Agnes!!!
She accepted her kids and loved them until now! It is day 7 and she rejected Andy, Not Annie just Andy. I think she hates boys, I don't know but I am about to get rid of her. I almost burst into tears went she rammed him into the wall, chased him rammed him again and made him flip over. He ran and hid in the corner, shivering and she almost went after him again when I grabbed him.   He is now a bottle baby. :/ I'm keeping an eye one Annie to make sure she keeps feeding her. I just don't understand how a mom can be so mean to a beautiful adorable baby. We are still going to keep him with the goats just bottle feed him. I'm still so sad.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

In other news:
Margo is still hanging on to her kids and her udder has grown a bit but is still far from being filled. Poor girl is so uncomfortable, filled with baby, lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Oh, um what are y'alls thoughts on coccidia prevention? Which one is the best way to go?
How is Corid?


----------



## toth boer goats

I use corid, every 21 days for the kids.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Thanks, and
What age do you start?


----------



## toth boer goats

1 month old


----------



## Luckthebuck234

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Omg they are adorable.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Okay, Margo is looking closer!! Her udder and teats filled out noticeably today! Her ligs aren't gone yet but they are softer. Looking forward to her kids!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!!! Maybe she'll go tonight


----------



## JK_Farms

any news?


----------



## billiejw89

How exciting!


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Margo had triplets!!!! :shocked:
I've named them Margaret, Milo, and Moose. 
Will get some pics soon.


----------



## JK_Farms

OMG wow that wasn't what I was expecting her to have!!! Congrats!!!!! did she have an easy delivery????


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats, wow is right.


----------

